# Rant



## The Village Mousery

Just wanted a rant, Hate snow!!!! its better bugger off before the harrowgate show!!!!


----------



## Jack Garcia

I have a relative who just came up from Texas (where it is currently sunny and 80ºF/26ºC) and she said that Saint Louis looks like "a frozen Russian tundra." lol


----------



## moustress

We had a foot of snow last week that the city hasn't finished clearing, and another six inches yesterday, and more coming on tty Thursday! I needed a shovel, kitty litter, and a few old rags rugs for traction to get into and out of my driveway and alley. Oh, and 550 pounds of son and hubby to push when directed.

Auuuuugggghhhhh!!! and now we have single side parking in the city until April 1. they haven't had to do that in almost twenty years!! Our stupid city planners only budgeted for one snow emergency, we've had four, and winter just officially started!! Boneheads, morons, thugs, and smiling thugs; that's what we have in city government!


----------



## jessierose2006

I hear MD is supposed to get slammed this Friday into Saturday.... 

I would love some 70degree weather through the fall and winter months


----------



## Jack Garcia

Today is the shortest day of the year. That certainly doesn't help!


----------



## SarahC

more snow this morning,I'm fed up of it and I feel sorry for the birds.


----------



## WillowDragon

Well I slipped over in the snow last night, and though i'd maybe wake up with a bruise... woke up and could barely move!!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Ouch! Get well soon! :|


----------



## Megzilla

When I'm at work I feed the birds  I know they're only pigeons and a few crows, but there's pretty much no other wild birds around me, the wood near my house is over run by magpies and squirrels...

Honeslty, I want it to snow LOADS more! But then for it to all dissapear for Harrogate  Gotta say though, walking throug the snow during a blizzard to work isn#t the funnest of things, especially as you're late and half running!

I'm half confident that the government would have done something about the roads seeing as this may go on for a while. It wold be silly if they just let it ride over and the country goes into a standstill. My friend is going to uni in durum, and she said that the north is used to cold and snow, and the south just seems to fall appart :lol:

By the way, is the show easy to get to (maoin roadish) as the reading show was? I know the swindon show was down country lanes, and that sort of road wouldn't be a priority.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I also feed the birds (and the squirrels)...I know you're not supposed to, but it's so fun to watch them.


----------



## SarahY

> By the way, is the show easy to get to (maoin roadish) as the reading show was? I know the swindon show was down country lanes, and that sort of road wouldn't be a priority.


It is easy to get to but no worries Megs - it'd have to be pretty bloody deep to stop us getting to Harrogate 

I hate snow; it's good for nothing, cold, wet, dangerous, and worst of all it makes my beautiful car dirty  

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery

the North yorkshire show ground where it's held is pretty easy to get too, its just off the motorway. but there are a few roads i can see being a problem once you come off the motorway. Considering we had 11 inch of snow last week and now the councils are rationing Grit only the main roads will be gritted for roads leading to hospitals. Please god if you love me at all you'll send this snow away from the north by the middle of jan please please please... Hope everyones got a 4x4


----------



## danniixx

Yup snows awful up in CoDurham too, main roads- fine, my estate- buggered. And to top it all off the coucil do such a good job that after the snows been gritted, its pushed onto the paths from the roads, meaning us pedestrians have to manouvre our way around it, whilst it turns to ice and make you flay about trying to keep balance :evil:


----------



## SarahC

WillowDragon said:


> Well I slipped over in the snow last night, and though i'd maybe wake up with a bruise... woke up and could barely move!!


I've fell over twice,I feel about 90 with all my aches and pains.


----------



## NuttySian

Nan slipped over yesterday and broke her ankle. I don't totally blame the weather though as she didn't *need* to go out in it! Silly sod.


----------



## WoodWitch

I love the snow :love1


----------



## Seawatch Stud

tratallen said:


> I love the snow :love1


I'm with you Naomi, we just don't get it often enough for the novelty to wear out for me. I hope you lot don't get any visits from the ghosts of xmas past/present etc. By the way, this is just a joke, so chill.


----------



## WillowDragon

I do love snow... I like it when it falls really heavy!! hehe

Its just so typical I had managed to aviod a bad fall until last night (Went down BANG, straight on my lower back/right hip)... phoned in at work this morning and spent all of it in bed, now just got up and squealed through the pain of actually getting moving.
Now I have to go and get shopping, darn it all.


----------



## moustress

Monday was so beautiful!! It was snowing lightly around noon and the trees and houses were already lined with white. Itt was like a Christmas card!.

If it had only snowed lightly for an hour and stopped, I'd still love it. I'm moving so slowly whenever I walk on snow or ice. Haven't fallen during the winter in years. L'il tiny baby steps, that's me. My boss fell and broke her hip last week; a caution for sure. And then there's the ice damming resulting in a brief shower in my kitchen. It's never good when you find it raining inside your house. I'm waiting right now for the roofing company to check to see if we near repairs. They removed the snow Sunday morning. I felt so blessed that I COULD get a reputable roofer to come to do that on a Sunday morning. We haven't had snow like this in twenty years!!


----------



## webzdebs

its still here too, there was so much of it fallen that I think it will be well into january before it goes anywhere. My other half slipped in it a few weeks ago cracking 3 of his ribs and causing various other bruising 

Really wish the snow would sod off now


----------



## MouseHeaven

I love the snow! Winter and autumn are my favorite seasons, purely because of the cold and because they are such beautiful periods of time. I want to move to Alaska when I'm older


----------



## The Village Mousery

Got 3 inch's now in the northeast


----------



## danniixx

yup, sat watching it from my window  hope I can get to work tomorrow (btw Artuntaure, I'm a north easty too lol)


----------



## The Village Mousery

i live near you lol your only in shildon. i left a message on your post about show breeders near you with chocolate fox's lol


----------



## moustress

Tonight we're looking at another 6 to 8 inches over the next 36 hours. I completely lost it today trying to get out of my driveway and alley. Treated hubby and son to some prime bellowing over them trying to get away doing the least work they thought they could get away with. They were wrong. They didn't get away with it. Now I can come and go from my garage with a reasonable expectation of not getting stuck twice or three times. Now, if only the City would do a decent job of clearing the snow from the alley. I was stuck and had to spend five minutes rocking and spinning to get out of our end of the alley. they hadn't shoveled the driveway after the snow we got Monday, and we got a nastygram from the City letting us know we had to dig out a path for the garage carts and the recycling bins.

Traffic is horrendous in areas where the city hasn't trucked away snow leaving parking spaces unusable and only one in each direction where there are supposed to be two lanes and a parking lane on each side. It took me twenty minutes to go six blocks this afternoon.


----------



## shiremice

I would LOVE some snow. It was around 84 degrees Fahrenheit here a few days ago. :shock:


----------



## moustress

I can't see the front steps. Waahh!


----------

